# Shalamar class of 2021



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

So who's in?? :grin:


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

MEE :woot: whats the fee for local seat?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> MEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayyyy! 50,000 admission fee
700,000 tution fee 
50,000 security 
11,600 room charges per month.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Yayyyy! 50,000 admission fee
> 700,000 tution fee
> 50,000 security
> 11,600 room charges per month.


 what about mess charges? library charges and all?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Yayyyy! 50,000 admission fee
> ...


They haven't mentioned those on the prospectus. I'm gonna call tomorrow and ask. What's the last date for you to pay the fee?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

wait?? they started admissions? where is their merit list? I thought they were still deciding on their merit list or if thye were gonna conduct admissions??


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> wait?? they started admissions? where is their merit list? I thought they were still deciding on their merit list or if thye were gonna conduct admissions??


They're emailing people one by one. Inshallah you'll get yours soon.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I got innnnn


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I got innnnn


Congratulations!


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I got innnnn


 yaayyy i'm so happy for you! :woot:

- - - Updated - - -



Mij97 said:


> They haven't mentioned those on the prospectus. I'm gonna call tomorrow and ask. What's the last date for you to pay the fee?


 it's 17 nov. and please let me know as well when you call them.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I AM SO HAPPY FOR EVERYONE HERE. IA we shall all be batchmates :3


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

fck I don't think ill get in because I emailed them that I wont be able to make it to the interview since I couldn't possibly come at such short notice, and they haven't emailed me back or anything
oh well......


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I got innnnn


 Wow omg you were so depressed like 15 mins ago now what a turnover!
Major congrats to you!


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I AM SO HAPPY FOR EVERYONE HERE. IA we shall all be batchmates :3


 in your confirmation email you got selected on the basis of sat or entry test?


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Shalamar Medical & Dental College - [ SMDC ] Local
Shalamar Medical & Dental College - [ SMDC ] foreign
Heres the list guys


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> fck I don't think ill get in because I emailed them that I wont be able to make it to the interview since I couldn't possibly come at such short notice, and they haven't emailed me back or anything
> oh well......


You should've given the interview, the foreign list literally closed at 61 you would've gotten in easily. Didn't you call them so they could arrange skype or something?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Doctech said:


> You should've given the interview, the foreign list literally closed at 61 you would've gotten in easily. Didn't you call them so they could arrange skype or something?


I did I told them that I would do the interview if they could arrange it on skype or over a phone call. but they didn't reply


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm innnnn.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Why are there 192 kids in the merit list for locals? Aren't there 150 seats in total? And the foreigns are also included in these 150 seats?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I AM SO HAPPY FOR EVERYONE HERE. IA we shall all be batchmates :3
> ...


I didn't get a confirmation email. I just got a text message that I got in. And I should pay the fee by 17th Nov and I saw my name on the merit list.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I didn't get a confirmation email. I just got a text message that I got in. And I should pay the fee by 17th Nov and I saw my name on the merit list.


Would you like to tell your name after all now, FutureDr?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a confirmation email. I just got a text message that I got in. And I should pay the fee by 17th Nov and I saw my name on the merit list.
> ...


Hahaha, my name is supposed to be a secret  btw did you get in SMDC?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Hahaha, my name is supposed to be a secret  btw did you get in SMDC?


Lol oh well.  As far as I know, there are 23 foreign seats which makes it 127 local seats and the rest are on waiting. You're within the 127 safe ones right? And nah, destiny isn't really going well for me, at hope for shifa and fazaia but then again, that's hope.


----------



## hamza.ahmed543 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I got my into Shalamar's first list Alhamdulillah. I want to know about the male hostels offered by SMDC to the students from outside Lahore. They told me that they rent houses in Defense and that there are no proper hostel for boys. I want to know that how are those hostels, I mean the facilities, rooms and food etc as its one of my main concern. Thanks.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, my name is supposed to be a secret  btw did you get in SMDC?
> ...


Yes I'm within 127 alhamdulilah! :') 
Oh! I really really hope you make it to shifa. Although, didn't shifa admit its class already? 
Believe me, I was crying my heart out at 11:55 because people were getting calls from SMDC and it was the only hope I had because of my better aggregate with sat 2. Only I wasn't sure if they wouldve considered it. I was 100% sure I wasn't getting in and it was so terrible and then at 11:57 I got the message. Life works in amazing ways. Youll be surprised with what happens. Hope for the best. IA it will work out for you )


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

any idea 2nd list kab lagey gi my position is 146.....







....do i have a chance?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

lol I'm at the top


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

So does anybody know how much i have to deposit exactly? For the foreign seat? And how do I deposit the money, cheque?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Lol oh well.  As far as I know, there are 23 foreign seats which makes it 127 local seats and the rest are on waiting. You're within the 127 safe ones right? And nah, destiny isn't really going well for me, at hope for shifa and fazaia but then again, that's hope.


 wait what? below 127 are on the waiting list? -.- i'm below 127 but i got an email, sms and call that my admission is confirmed and they also asked for the fee -.-

- - - Updated - - -



DoctorBot said:


> any idea 2nd list kab lagey gi my position is 146.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if your name is on the merit list why didn't you get a confirmation email or call?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> So does anybody know how much i have to deposit exactly? For the foreign seat? And how do I deposit the money, cheque?


You make a pay order for 'businessmen hospital trust'. You gotta call them and ask em about the fee man. It's around 19,000. That's what I was told.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, I thought I wasn't get in but they emailed me this morning saying that my interview is tomorrow!!! 
They said since my circumstances were a bit different , they had to do the other interviews before mine
I have it tomorrow on skype!! Wish me Luck!!! I need all the prayers


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Guys, I thought I wasn't get in but they emailed me this morning saying that my interview is tomorrow!!!
> They said since my circumstances were a bit different , they had to do the other interviews before mine
> I have it tomorrow on skype!! Wish me Luck!!! I need all the prayers


 how will they adjust you in? the merit list is already out.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

i dunno ,but they emailed me all the details about the interview tomorrow


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> i dunno ,but they emailed me all the details about the interview tomorrow


Well good luck then bro  hope to see you in out batch


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> i dunno ,but they emailed me all the details about the interview tomorrow


You'll be included don't worry! I applied on the foreign seat with an 87.5% and my name wasn't there on the list because I got selected on the local seat. If I was I would've been the top candidate lol so the list for foreigners definitely needs revision.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Weed said:


> Well good luck then bro  hope to see you in out batch


 yea me too bro, just pray for me

- - - Updated - - -



Mij97 said:


> You'll be included don't worry! I applied on the foreign seat with an 87.5% and my name wasn't there on the list because I got selected on the local seat. If I was I would've been the top candidate lol so the list for foreigners definitely needs revision.


 really? wow that's comforting!! That's some merit you got there. The reason my merit is low is because I didn't fully study for the MCAT because I was thinking of applying through the PTAP since you just needed to appear in it. IF I had studied for it my merit would definitely be 80% or higher since I did really well in my A levels as well as Matric


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

whew i got a call too finally!
i was really scared....:!:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> whew i got a call too finally!
> i was really scared....:!:


same here! I almost cried yesterday


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

How the hell am i supposed to get a payment draft in one day only? Don't they know that getting a payment draft with foreign currency takes time? :rage:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> DoctorBot said:
> 
> 
> > whew i got a call too finally!
> ...


Hahaha totally did the same. Really happy for you people. Hope to see you here soon iA xD


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Hahaha totally did the same. Really happy for you people. Hope to see you here soon iA xD


Hope to see you there buddy inshallah

- - - Updated - - -

Also what do they ask in the interview?? Any trick questions? or anything confusing? I'm soo nervous


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

umm we had an mmi in which we were given different scenarios and interviewed by different people each time...although over skype im not sure how they'd do that you might just have a normal interview. :/
they ask weird stuff like in one scenario you had to demonstrate teamwork and decide with your partner how you would want the new logo of your company to look like or in another they asked you just caught your friend with tomorrows exam paper what do you do....these kind of things.
Also, they gave us pictures and asked for our thoughts on it...bullying mostly.
and ofcourse why do you want to become a doctor...
and some other stuff...although im betting yours might be pretty straightforward
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

So anyone paid them yet?( For the foreign seat only) as I'm facing great problems even getting a draft. How did you guys pay?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> So anyone paid them yet?( For the foreign seat only) as I'm facing great problems even getting a draft. How did you guys pay?


Look it's really simple, just go to the bank your dad/mom have an account in and the bank people will guide you. And if you're still not sure, you should visit the college. Where are you from btw?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > So anyone paid them yet?( For the foreign seat only) as I'm facing great problems even getting a draft. How did you guys pay?
> ...


Did you pay today? 
Hey don't worry just go to shalamar and get the fee voucher from them. Then ask for a bankers draft according to the fee on the voucher. And submit the voucher at shalamar. Make sure you do everything before 4 o clock tomorrow. That's the closing time.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Weed said:
> ...


Yeah I did . They said I was the first person to pay lol


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

My dad doesn't have an account here. Thats the problem


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Weed said:
> ...


That is the problem, I can't get it done before two days as my parents dont have an account here


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

tell shalamar they might understand...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Mij97 said:
> ...


 Haha what time did you pay?  
When I paid they told me not many kids did. And those who were coming all had qualms about paying because of waiting for CMH.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Yeaah I'm going through the same phase. :sweat_smile: what was your aggregate last year that you couldn't make it to cmh, cause I really want to know if I have a chance there with my 87.5%. 
I payed at around 12:30.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Mij97 said:
> ...


I can't really say. This year is crazy, anything can literally happen! -.- 
I had 86.76 last year and it closed at 87.5. Or so they told me. This year the merit is expected to be 88 (but those are rumors) so don't lose hope. You might get in CMH :') although? Shalamar isn't a bad choice. I think their hospital is much better and being under UHS Is safer than NUMs. Woahh you were the first kid at 12:30? Omg. I paid at around 1-2. So not many kids submitted today.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

does anybody know if shalamar has boys hostel, if so is it good? ive heard that they only have girls ones so that's why I'm asking??


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Do we have to submit our orignal documents along with pay order?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Do we have to submit our orignal documents along with pay order?


Yes we do. They will keep the original documents. Idk till when.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

What if we get selected for CMH. They'll ask for documents too. Then?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I guess you refund and ask for the documents back? Although I won't do it even if I get in CMH because shalamar is better I think personally for me.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

They accepted the photocopies too instead of orignal


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

My aggregate is 85.5% is there any chance for me here?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

there might be on a foreign seat if you studied abroad but nah I don't think local, since they announced their merit list yesterday.
But phone them up and ask, im probably wrong 
your merit is great, if there are spaces left you should get it, or they might put you on the waiting list
just phone them up or go in and ask them personally


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Okay I'll call them tomorrow...which other medical college do you people suggest? I'm thinking of lmdc or akhter saeed?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

what I've heard about lmdc is not good, although I've heard they are a good college, but apparently they take donations and stuff, soo I don't know about them
FMH have already released their merit list but phone them up to see if you could get in their 2nd merit list if they have spaces
Aktar saeed is good, although I haven't heard much of them, try sharif......there are tons of options
just gonna ask them if their admissions are still open cause a lot have already announced their merit lists and stuff


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi all,
I got into Shifa as well as shalimar, and I chose shifa. Do you think that was a good decision? Already paid the fees and everything, and got the orientation package as well.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol you are posting this on a forum where people have just gotton in shalamar 

I dunno tbh I think they are both good colleges, shifa has been around longer so that's why people tend to go for it more.
Depends, if you want to live in Islamabad, then shifa
If Lahore, then shalamar


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

rayes said:


> Hi all,
> I got into Shifa as well as shalimar, and I chose shifa. Do you think that was a good decision? Already paid the fees and everything, and got the orientation package as well.


They both have module systems. Shalamar's name isn't that known yet, but it is sure one of the best colleges. I think after Aga khan they both stand equal. So it moslty depends where it's easier for you to stay, and Shalamar is a bit cheaper than Shifa


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me that what is the probability of this UHS thing?
Which keeps on appearing in the news articles that the merit list will be released on the 1st of December 
and all these admissions will be void. 
How much authentic this news is?
i am really confused as I have already paid for Shalamar.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Can anyone please tell me that what is the probability of this UHS thing?
> Which keeps on appearing in the news articles that the merit list will be released on the 1st of December
> and all these admissions will be void.
> How much authentic this news is?
> i am really confused as I have already paid for Shalamar.


Which news article did it appear on? 
Can you send the link?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Can anyone please tell me that what is the probability of this UHS thing?
> Which keeps on appearing in the news articles that the merit list will be released on the 1st of December
> and all these admissions will be void.
> How much authentic this news is?
> i am really confused as I have already paid for Shalamar.


Yes i heard the same. Only that would be such chaos because LMDC starts classes on Monday. We start next Monday and central park already has classes going on. FMH is done with admissions almost. And will start Tuesday I think I heard. Only CMH is left and idk what is its deal. And Sharif who keeps saying that they're waiting for 1st December. 
It would simply succkk if they try to force it at this point. But I heard the court's already said SAT II and MCAT are all allowed for applying. But this way there will be too many refunds and it'll be simply a hugeee mess.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Someone also said any college who does admissions on their own will be jailed or fined and LOL I can't imagine this happening because this way everyone will be jailed?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Medical aspired said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please tell me that what is the probability of this UHS thing?
> ...


The court said sat 2 is allowed for applying can you get me a link???
I asked uol about sat 2 and they said they checked the pmdc policy of 2013 and there's nothing on it that says sat 2 is allowed for local student 
So if the court explicitly stated that sat is allowed I would really like a link


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...LCqhgnzq7KHLMeiNA&sig2=IeTOrQX9cnq6Qko0_x52aQ
https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...scE7Uch2J0WOZj5Cg&sig2=lvMKQYtXBpcW-U6dF6xqOw


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Shalamar took in kids on SAT 2 basis for local seats


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

wait? when do shalamar start classes? cause i gave my interview this morning and they said theyll get back to me in 1-2 days time, and ill still have to pay the fees. i thought they started from 30th


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> wait? when do shalamar start classes? cause i gave my interview this morning and they said theyll get back to me in 1-2 days time, and ill still have to pay the fees. i thought they started from 30th


They told me 28th is orientation day. So don't worry they will give you a call. IA. They told me they would call me in 1-2 days too and they did.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

The orientation is on the 28th right? And the classes start on the 30th. 
Do med schools in Pakistan have white coat ceremonies at the beginning of the first year or is that held at the end of the 5 years?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > wait? when do shalamar start classes? cause i gave my interview this morning and they said theyll get back to me in 1-2 days time, and ill still have to pay the fees. i thought they started from 30th
> ...


The orientation day isn't THAT important right? I won't be in Pakistan, so it's okay to start on the 30th right? :sweat_smile:


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

How do you know that central parks has started classes?
I Don't think that's true


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Is there gonna be any particular dress code for the orientation? And any guy on the foreign seat staying in the hostel? I mean there are only 5-6 males in the list


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

LMDC starts monday. My friend went there a few days back, they said classes started.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Weed said:


> Is there gonna be any particular dress code for the orientation? And any guy on the foreign seat staying in the hostel? I mean there are only 5-6 males in the list


if I get in I will be, hopefully I do


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone know what happens at the orientation? :sweat_smile:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

i think they just show us around and thats it, maybe a chance to meet other people

get fooled a bit by seniors...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I think the orientation is basically the white coat ceremony where they give you the white coats and you take your oath. You have your families over to see you get the coats too  other than that idk what happens?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Shalamar took in kids on SAT 2 basis for local seats


It's sad they won't accept sat 2 for us when shalimar is accepting sat 2 kids


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Shalamar took in kids on SAT 2 basis for local seats
> ...


For CMH? I'm pretty positive they will take SAT 2 IA. At least, this year. CMH still hasn't given a final verdict.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...



Well I was talking about uol 
I have a 50-50 chance of getting in CMH 
But pretty sure I can get in uol with my merit with sat


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Idk about UOL. As far as I know, they never took SAT 2 for locals. Even shalamar didn't, until this year surprisingly. And it didn't mention this anywhere in its prospectus. 
You can never be sure about CMH. IA I hope you make it there ameen :')


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

ok so let's not give a damn about what UHS or PMDC is doing and does anybody know when is the orientation and when are classes starting? and do we have to buy white coats or the college provides us with one themselves?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> ok so let's not give a damn about what UHS or PMDC is doing and does anybody know when is the orientation and when are classes starting? and do we have to buy white coats or the college provides us with one themselves?


I heard its on 28th Nov. The guy at student affairs said they would inform us the way they did before. We have a whole orientation week I think. But I'm not sure about this year with all going regarding what they do. 
I am pretty sure white coat ceremony means they give the white coat themselves for free. I hope they don't make us buy them


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

LOL, i dont mind buying a white coat , as long as classes started and all of this UHS bull**** stops


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I heard its on 28th Nov. The guy at student affairs said they would inform us the way they did before. We have a whole orientation week I think. But I'm not sure about this year with all going regarding what they do.
> I am pretty sure white coat ceremony means they give the white coat themselves for free. I hope they don't make us buy them


 ahan so do we have to wear the white coat at all times in the college? and are you going to live in a hostel?

- - - Updated - - -



HarisKhan123 said:


> LOL, i dont mind buying a white coat , as long as classes started and all of this UHS bull**** stops


 stop worrying about it and just go with the flow. it's hard to believe that all colleges will refund the fee and start admitting students all over again.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I heard its on 28th Nov. The guy at student affairs said they would inform us the way they did before. We have a whole orientation week I think. But I'm not sure about this year with all going regarding what they do.
> ...


From what my medical friends tell me, you do have to wear it at all time In class. And labs etc. But during breaks and free time you don't have to. I heard you get a pretty good scolding for not wearing a lab coat to class  
No, I am not. 
It's so annoying what they're doing though. If they DO put up a merit list on 1st LMDC and SMDC would have started and filled seats and it would be simply chaos. 
Btw, did FMH refund kids and that's why took off their merit lists? Or is this a rumor?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

I really don't think it's that hard to refund a 100 kids per college I mean if they have there accounts straight there should be no issue refunding a couple of 100 kids


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

According to what I hear, not many kids submitted their fees as well. So let's wait and see. I dont think kids won't protest and would easily give up their seats. It would be chaos I'm telling you, to refund kids, take new ones in. And everybody who wanted to take donations already has. So idk the point of central induction at this point -.-


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> From what my medical friends tell me, you do have to wear it at all time In class. And labs etc. But during breaks and free time you don't have to. I heard you get a pretty good scolding for not wearing a lab coat to class
> No, I am not.
> It's so annoying what they're doing though. If they DO put up a merit list on 1st LMDC and SMDC would have started and filled seats and it would be simply chaos.
> Btw, did FMH refund kids and that's why took off their merit lists? Or is this a rumor?


 isn't it compulsory to wear it all the time from 3rd year onwards? that's what i heard.

- - - Updated - - -

if this policy will be implemented i'll probably end up in fmh or sharif :? because that was my 2nd and 3rd preference.

- - - Updated - - -

and how many colleges is pmdc gonna blacklist for not following orders? fmh? shalamar? central park? lmdc? all? how many other?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > From what my medical friends tell me, you do have to wear it at all time In class. And labs etc. But during breaks and free time you don't have to. I heard you get a pretty good scolding for not wearing a lab coat to class
> ...


No idea about third year. It's a long way to third year right now, things might even change  
If this policy is implemented I end up at home because 83.7 is a terrible merit this year. And that sucks. -.- 
You should be glad you make it to FMH or Sharif. Both are not bad choices. But I get you, none are Shalamar. 
LOL. IKR. Let's see what happens. I think LHC is going to ask PMDC to let privates do what they want and chill. That's what they've been saying so far. And for the kids applying to UHS, i just dont get why they didnt apply before to privates. UHS came right in the end man. But i think for them they will make some form of arrangement if they have a good aggregate or something


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Alright guys see you all on the 28th? (If the weird news about the UHS bs doesn't mean we will get shuffled around.)


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh the news changed again. They said PMDCs policy is nullified and nothing will be followed according to it. And on 29th there is a hearing for PMDC to voice their opinions. So wait for 29th. But until then? Everything else is rumors and that's about it. Hopefully, the court will still be in the favor of no policy. And I'm pretty sure it won't stand by and let all kids who got in get refunds and let UHS do things.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Is this news authentic....


----------



## Samali (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there no 2nd or 3rd merit list for shalamar medical college


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Arent they out already? :/


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Samali said:


> Is there no 2nd or 3rd merit list for shalamar medical college


it said on their website that that was the final list, but it will change, cause there are people like me who got a chance to do their interview after the merit list was up, and they said that they'll get back to us soon


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

So ya'll are coming tomorrow regardless of the court decision right?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

I am.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Me and Weed will be there bright and early. (We're roommates!)

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone else coming to the boys hostel?


----------

